

IncubatorIncubator: An incubator for incubators, co-working spaces, etc - eladgil
http://incubatorincubator.com/

======
dotBen
I'm hardly a YC fan boy _(not a hater either, I guess indifferent)_ but I
didn't really find it that funny.

------
ax0n
Sup dawg. I heard you like incubators.

------
c1sc0
So, who else noticed that the form actually works and applied?

------
space-monkey
Hey! That was my startup idea...

------
akozak
Too many gems in here to count.

